# Imprinting da tradimento?



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

Ieri mi è successa una cosa "strana".
Non era la prima volta che succedeva, ma è come se mi  fossi accorta solo in quel momento che, appunto, non era la prima volta.
Facendo mente locale, la cosa é rara.  Molto rara.
Ma succede.

Ebbi la certezza che Mattia mi stava tradendo dalle rispostacce che mi dava. Da come mi trattava. Dai toni sempre mostrizzatori e dalle richieste chiuse, tipo.
Io esco.
Chi mi legge sa che non intervenni, perché la nostra coppia in quel momento navigava in acque agitate e litigavano molto, quindi pensavo che avere un amante lo avrebbe distratto e rilassato, dandogli e dandomi quella tregua emotiva che avrebbe permesso di aggiustare le nostre cose.
Mi sbagliavo ovviamente.
Mattia non è Tebe.
Mattia, se scopa non con un avente diritto, é perché ha la cotta. 
Avevo sottovalutato questo fatto, quindi procedevamo con lui che mi tradiva con "amore" e io che lasciavo corriere. 
Poi le cose sono diventate insostenibili.
Lui sempre piú aggressivo, irato,  stronzo, assente.
Aggressività verbale a 360 gradi, anche in risposte neutre tipo: Hai visto il mio maglione rosa?
E lui, rabbioso: Che cazzo ne so del tuo maglione rosa, se tenessi le cose a posto come le persone normali troveresti tutto, sei sempre la solita e stai diventando insopportabile e poi le tue scarpe sempre in giro, il buco nell'ozono é colpa tua e anche la guerra in Iraq. ..
E via cosí.
Chi ci é passato sa di cosa parlo.
Bene.
Quando decisi che era ora di rimetterlo sulla retta via, intervenni. 
Un paio di mesi di merda global e poi lentamente il recupero totale, con altre dinamiche. 
Ora.
Ogni tanto Mattia ha comportamenti e risposte uguali a quel periodo.
Succede raramente come ho detto prima, ma ogni tanto ho proprio l'impressione di rivivere quegli istanti.
L'ultima in ordine di tempo, ieri sera.
Abbiamo la lavapiatti che se non la chiudi in un certo modo, perde.
Volevamo bere qualcosa, cerco due bicchieri e scopro che puliti nemmeno uno.
Avevamo la cappa accesa, quindi bordello in cucina e aprendo la lavastoviglie ho scoperto che stava andando, quindi l'ho rinchiusa subito, ma poi l ho riaperta perché non aveva fatto lo scatto giusto ed eravamo in pericolo allagamento...insomma.
Nessun disastro.
Lui é sclerato.
Fino ad un secondo prima tutto amoroso, poi.
Un mostro.
-Quando fai cosí non ti sopporto, mi fai incazzare come una belva, ma che cazzo di stupida sei...- ed é uscito dalla cucina sprizzando veleno come una Vipera. 
Sono rimasta un attimo interdetta e ho pensato subito alla sua ex.
Di quando la frequentava e questi comportamenti aggressivi del cazzo erano la norma.
Non che Mattia non sia un aggressivo verbale.
Lo é.
Gli parte il picco e non lo tieni, ma...in maniera diversa.
Mi sono scoperta a pensare.
Ultimamente tra l'altro, abbiamo qualche diverbio proprio per questo suo atteggiamento cafone e assolutamente immotivato, ma a differenza dei tempi bui in cui aveva il cazzo in multi proprietà (il cuore no. Era tutto per la ex.), ci coccoliamo.  Abbracciamo.  Andiamo in giro insieme per piante. Programmiamo week end "romantici", tutte cose che non esistevano prima.

Ieri quindi, dopo che ho contato fino a 500, sono andata in salotto e con calma. Molta calma. Giuro su Giovannardi, molta calmissima gli ho detto.
-La prossima volta che ti comporti in questo modo, ti giuro che faccio esplodere la terza guerra mondiale, perché la tua maleducazione oltre che idiota é pure fuori luogo. Se nella tua famiglia di barbari sei abituato in questo modo, e lo siete, é un problema tuo che devi gestire perché io ho smesso di tollerarlo. Detto questo, non mi sono accorta che la lavapiatti era in funzione, ma anche fosse sinceramente non vedo il problema di aprirla e chiuderla e visto che sei sclerato come un analfabeta totale di modi, esigo una spiegazione. Cosa esattamente non hai sopportato?-
Quando si sente fottere attacca.
Ha cominciato a rispondere che adesso glielo avrei menato per due ore, che voleva cenare in pace e bla bla.
Non ho mollato il colpo.
-Puoi cenare in pace benissimo dopo che mi avrai spiegato cosa esattamente ti ha fatto partire l'embolo. Te lo ripeto Mattia. Hai rotto il cazzo adesso. Allora?-
Boffonchiava,  sospirata,  si é cacciato in bocca un intera coscia di pollo e poi mi indicava la bocca piena di cibo da cui colava olio,  come per dire.
Non vedi che non posso rispondere?
Ho aspettato pazientemente che deglutisse,  gli ho tolto il piatto da davanti e ho ricominciato a lavorarlo ai fianchi.
No spiegazione,  no cibo.
Alla fine  ha abbozzato e chiesto scusa. ( Ovviamente poi gli ho sputato sulle patatine fritte)

Penso abbia un altra?
No, nel senso che non mi pongo nemmeno la domanda, perché incrociando i dati che ho, non ho nessun motivo per pensarlo. 
Peró ho scoperto che nemmeno io sono immune dal dubbio post tradimento.
Che non é un dubbio classico da niente fiducia, paturnie spaziali e tutto il repertorio.
No no. Vivo tranquilla. Lui esce e manco gli chiedo dove va. Non lo chiamo mai e...
Insomma.
Sono sempre io con zero gelosia e totale fiducia.
Ma tant' é.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2015)

Per quanto si pensi sia acqua passata, si osserva sempre tutto alla luce di quanto si e' subito.

Penso sia così per tutti, con tempi diversi.

Persino un regalo o un bacio particolare destano sospetti,  figuriamoci un rimprovero.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

disincantata;bt10721 ha detto:
			
		

> Per quanto si pensi sia acqua passata, si osserva sempre tutto alla luce di quanto si e' subito.
> 
> Penso sia così per tutti, con tempi diversi.
> 
> Persino un regalo o un bacio particolare destano sospetti,  figuriamoci un rimprovero.


Non é un sospetto, é piú qualcosa da dejavú che mi capita solo ed esclusivamente quando ha questi picchi cafoni.
Nulla di che. E nulla che mi sconvolga i bioritmi o mi faccia vedere cose in una luce diversa.
La mente umana é strana:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2015)

ha il ciclo.


----------



## Lelina (15 Aprile 2015)

Ti capisco benissimo.
Gli scatti d'ira, i rimproveri, le sceneggiate per niente fanno pensare che lui abbia risentito lei. Rivedo tutti questi momenti esattamente come te. sono disconnessi, possono sono presenziare con l'arroganza e la cattiveria che nemmeno l'amante placa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2015)

Lelina;bt10766 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti capisco benissimo.
> Gli scatti d'ira, i rimproveri, le sceneggiate per niente fanno pensare che lui abbia risentito lei. Rivedo tutti questi momenti esattamente come te. sono disconnessi, possono sono presenziare con l'arroganza e la cattiveria che nemmeno l'amante placa.


Ben arrivata Lelina.


----------

